# Canadiian army fund



## FIrestorm (15 Dec 2004)

I am new to posting so I will try to ask my question quickly.I am hoping that some of the better educated people on here mite sound off on this thought.The Canadian army is in great need of help . It needs more funding as well as personal. The government seems to think that we have more then enough for an armed force. Well it seems that the Canadian people   give from there own money every time someone cries that they are in need of money. So I was wondering why the Canadian people that believe in our armed forces can not have a fund that we could donate to that would be there for the armed forces.
 We give money at church, the police, kids hospital, ect   you get a tax break on it at the end of the year. Why then can we not have a armed force fund like that.
So the question is could something like this be set up? Even if it could I am not sure how much it would help,but I would like to see what the Government of Canada would think of the press covering   Canadian's trying to use there after tax donation to support there own country's army. Well like I said just want some thoughts on this.

Thanks


----------



## Pieman (15 Dec 2004)

I don't know about a fund, but one thing that is important that you can do is write your local MP. Let your MP know you think the CF should get an increase in funding. If everyone did this, then something might be done about it. It would take quite a boat load of money for a fund to have a major impact, what they really need is a budget increase. 

Perhaps you could start a petition for people to sign and send to your MP? If you do take this course of action read up on the rules for petitions so that your petition will be accepted by Parliament.

I googled it and got some rules on this MP's website: http://www.inkymark.com/parliament_canada_petition.htm


----------



## Gilligan (15 Dec 2004)

Hmmm, an interesting thought.  I agree with Pieman, a fund seems somewhat inconceivable, but, at the same time, so did the airplane at one time.  The petition idea is however well within reach of anyone in Canada, and as a soldier it's nice to hear sometimes that people care enough to want to do something like that.  
   It's true, the Canadian military is not budgeted enough money, however at this point, I think we, as a force, do quite well in working with what we have....although don't get me wrong, a little more money would be great!  Maybe we could make a take money from stupid ideas fund.  You know, stop money going to stupid people, changing things that don't need to be changed (re: another post: MOC to MOSID WTF???).


----------



## scm77 (15 Dec 2004)

I would write my MP but I have the feeling he doesn't give a damn.  He is the MP for an area that has no military presence.  During the last election he had signs saying "Education, not tanks".  He gives me the impression he is just another Liberal who thinks the military is a waste of the little money it recieves.


----------



## Gilligan (16 Dec 2004)

That's a shame........too bad he doesn't realize that without the sacrifices of our brothers in arms....there would be no education *whistles innocently* ;D


----------



## Pieman (16 Dec 2004)

Since I suggested it, I have been thinking a little about this petition idea...... 

Am I correct in believing that online petitions will not be accepted into Parliament? Most of the online ones I have seen (Like that Snowbird one in another thread) will send a email to someone in the government, so it does not get read in Parliament. Someone please correct me on this if I am wrong, as this would be the easiest approach. From what I interpret in the petition rules, you have to have someone actually   physically sign their name.

The pen and paper form of petitioning would involve going out and getting people to sign to support the forces. This sounds ok, but I would probably only be able to get a few signatures myself.   I am not sure I would want to send in a petition to Parliament calling for a major increase in the funding of the forces with 50 or so signatures on it. If it is going to carry any weight we would need many more from across the country.

Perhaps this is where the Army.ca community could come in. Anyone here willing to consider doing this? I am thinking I could create a petition form that people from here could print off and get people to sign. (The holidays are a great time for this) The petition forms could all be mailed into one person who would hand it to an MP. (Who would the best MP for this be?) It would be read in Parliament and you could only hope it makes a difference.

I realise that those serving are not allowed to participate, but there are plenty of civilians, cadets, and former serving members here who could act. 

I know we all spend a lot of time saying how it sucks that the recruiting system is so slow, how we would like to see better equipment for our forces, and all that. Perhaps it is time to try a more active approach?

Well, I though I would toss the idea out there. Who is willing to help me out? 

Who would be willing to take the time and effort to download a petition form, get as many people to sign it, and then mail it in?


----------



## mrosseker (16 Dec 2004)

I would, but If I understand what you've written, any serving citizens aren't allowed to sign a petition, and I leave for basic in just over a month. If this could be organized quickly, I would definitely be interested in collecting a petition. PM me (or e-mail, mrosseker@hotmail.com) if you want to discuss it further.

I am also very interested in getting the addresses of some PM's, as well as a little information about them, in order to send letters to them regarding recruiting times, funding, budget cuts, etc. I heard it said once that 'a politician thinks he's doing a wonderful job until he gets a good, strong letter to make him realize otherwise.'

PM addresses, or names, or anything, would be a good thing to have on the site, as many frustrated or concerned individuals could have access to a means of communicating with the people in charge of our country.

Any info or opinions about this is definitely appreciated...


----------



## Grilla (16 Dec 2004)

I think the petition is a good idea, but yes this part of some people not being able to sign it needs to be cleared up I think.  The best person to send this too if it were to get completed would be to Bill Graham, our minister of defense. I'm sure if he saw a large petition land on his desk he would be likely to bring it up in parliament.


----------



## pbi (16 Dec 2004)

Any Class A Reservist should be able to sign such a petition without difficulty,provided that they sign it during a time that they are not subject to the Code of Service Discipline. So, typing it up on the computer in the OR and then posting it on the Pde Sq probably isn't a good idea. However, if you wrote it and signed it when you were out of uniform, off DND property or a DND vehicle, not pending trial for a service offence, and not present at the drill or training of a military unit, you should be OK.

For Class B folks it is a bit less clear. For Class C and us RegF pers, signing petitions that challenge or oppose Govt policy, esp as it pertains to the military, is usually risking violation of the NDA. Cheers.


----------



## foerestedwarrior (16 Dec 2004)

I didn't know htat about class "A" guys, thanks PBI, and about the class "B" guys, i would assume no, because tecnically you are being paid 24/7 so you are at all times when on contract subject to the Code of Service Discipline.


----------

